# Jig question



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey guys. I am curious as to techniques to fish jigs and what kind of trailers (if any at all). Pretty much how to fish them. I never really fished a jig much and I want to start fishing them more often so any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Bubba (Oct 25, 2009)

I like to fish a jig alot. For trailers, I just recently found one that I like....It's made by Zoom...it's called a "Creepy Crawler Twin Tail"...its basically like a twin tail grub, but a smaller profile which makes for a nice trailer. I also really like the Net Bait Pace Chunks, but the "claws" tear of them really easy when you get a bit...you could go through a pack of them within a day if the fish were biting descent....which i'm not crazy about. There are also a few different ways to rig/hook your trailer to either give you a larger profile, or smaller profile.....again, this is depending on the activity of the fish...they may want a large profile, they may want a small profile. 

As far as technique...it kinda depends on conditions. If they seem to be slow, I'll barely creep it along the bottom...either small "hops" or just drag it(slowly)...keeping in contact with bottom. Then when they seem to maybe be abit more active, you can try to work them abit faster with larger hops maybe, or drag them abit faster...just gotta play around with them to see what the fish want.


----------



## fish devil (Oct 25, 2009)

:twisted: I love to fish jigs also. I use the pitching technique to put the jig in a specific spot (laydowns, pads, reeds, etc...). You can fish the lure very quickly this way. Most of the time a fish will hit the lure as its falling in the water column. Sometimes it will pick up the jig off the bottom. Watching the line for movement is critical for setting the hook. As for trailers I always use them... always want a big profile. You also need a good baitcaster setup for the pitching/flipping technique. Check youtube if you want to learn about it. Good Luck. You will be rewarded with big bass!!!


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 25, 2009)

What these men have posted in right on the money...You can also swim a jig too Keep it moving just above and along weedlines...Football jigs i usually just keep a nice steady slow drag on them...
As for trailors that up too you find what ya most comfortable with there are lots of good plastic trailors on the market now days just experiment...In winter tho I go with real pork chunk Thats just me tho I'm old school on somethings....We also do a technique here when we fish deep water called stroking a jig we give it 3 real hard quick hops the let it fall back to the bottom on slack line that is usually when they pic it up so Florocarbon line is almost a must too feel the bite sometimes ya just feel a mushy feeling on the end of your line if ya do set the hook their free ya know...The main thing i can tell ya is get to know what your jig feels like when its coming over and around objects if it feels different usually a fish has it... the bite on a jig is usually just a tic feeling or like I said a mushy feeling...Good luck me friend ...jig fishing is slow and meticulous sometimes but like these men told ya it can be very exciting too ...Usually a jig fish can be the biggest fish ya'll ever catch too....JIGGY


----------



## Jim (Oct 26, 2009)

jigster60 said:


> Usually a jig fish can be the biggest fish ya'll ever catch too....JIGGY



Aint that the truth!

Have seen it too many times. Jigs catch big fish. If I had to pick one technique that will catch big fish, I would put money on the jig and pig.

I like using a soft trailer that moves allot. They are cheap so if they rip allot, so what. If Im skipping quarter ounce jigs under docks and trees, I use an uncle josh pork #11.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply guys, I picked up some booyah jigs and strike king bitsy jigs. I will post pics later on. I will be sure to practice these techniques and surely take notes! As for trailers. I got the rage tail craws and yum chunks! I still need to pick up other kind of trailers to see what I will be comfortable with.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 26, 2009)

those are good jigs you picked up.. when you really get into jig fishing, let me know and I'll put you onto some custom jigs (the one's I use anyways).

As for trailers, I LOVE netbait paca chunks, and paca chunk seniors. They are also deadly by themselves on a shakey head jig.
I also like using just a Yamamoto Twin Tailed Hula Grub on a stand up jig head... It gets expensive though, because those baits are usually only good for 2-3 fish... but sometimes the smallest branch on a tree can rip them up.


----------



## BLK fisher (Oct 26, 2009)

russ010 said:


> those are good jigs you picked up.. when you really get into jig fishing, let me know and I'll put you onto some custom jigs (the one's I use anyways).
> 
> As for trailers, I LOVE netbait paca chunks, and paca chunk seniors. They are also deadly by themselves on a shakey head jig.
> I also like using just a Yamamoto Twin Tailed Hula Grub on a stand up jig head... It gets expensive though, because those baits are usually only good for 2-3 fish... but sometimes the smallest branch on a tree can rip them up.


Hey Russ, Awhile back you mentioned a soft plastic that you use on a jig head, Do you mind telling me what that was again and if you had a picture that would be great also. Thanks


----------



## gunny146 (Oct 26, 2009)

Salmon Slayer I am so glad you asked about fishing jigs. I have always heard jigs are the deal, but have never had any luck with them. After reading this thread, I know I was fishing them totally wrong. I am going to a small lake this weekend and will try my hand at jig fishing. By the way there are a couple of good videos on youtube I found today after reading this tread. Good luck with the jigs.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Oct 26, 2009)

I jig fish a good bit, mostly flipping/pitchin. Being old school I use Pork of one type or another almost exclusively. Stumps, weed beds, rocky points and boat docks make for about 90% of my targets. While many prefer Black/Blue I have found Pumpkin or Watermellon to work better for me. I will also often times use a Chatter Bait with Pork as well when in heavy cover as opposed to trying to use a Spinner Bait or Crankbait. In fact for Sand Bass, one of my hottest lures this year has been a 3/16 Chatter Bait with the skirt removed and a smaller Fluke or Sassy Shad threaded on the hook instead. At anyrate check out YouTube as suggested this will give you a lot fo good info for the most park and at least get you started on the fast track. This is definitely a good bait to pull up some larger than average fish from your local fishing hole.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 26, 2009)

BLK fisher said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > those are good jigs you picked up.. when you really get into jig fishing, let me know and I'll put you onto some custom jigs (the one's I use anyways).
> ...



ahhh... i completely forgot.

Here it is though - and sorry it's not my picture.. camera is in the truck and it's pouring down rain.

Yamamoto Twin Tail Hula Grub -






the 1st and 3rd pictured are the grubs I use... I use the 5" version on a Spot Stalker Jig made my Uncle Josh Bait Company


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 27, 2009)

Great combo me friend...I use those a lot meself... Lots of times i just trig them with a 3/8 oz weight and give em a hard pop off the bottom so that the grub separates from the lead a lot on the fall.... that thing really flutters on the way down when ya pic it up to pop it again lots of times they either pull back or are swimming off with it... works good with a baby brush hog too...JIGGY


----------



## russ010 (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't fish these on anything heavier than 1/4oz.. .no matter the depth. If it's calm, I'll use 1/8oz so that it falls slower and let the legs wiggle enough to entice the bass to munch on it... if it's windy, I'll throw it on 1/4oz... I've tried heavier jigs, but I get the best luck out of whatever the smallest weight I can use.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 27, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I don't fish these on anything heavier than 1/4oz.. .no matter the depth. If it's calm, I'll use 1/8oz so that it falls slower and let the legs wiggle enough to entice the bass to munch on it... if it's windy, I'll throw it on 1/4oz... I've tried heavier jigs, but I get the best luck out of whatever the smallest weight I can use.



They need to keep in mind though that this depends on the depths your gonna be fishing. If your fishing in 30+ft of water, in the wind....its tough(if not near impossible) to fish only a 1/4oz jig. Now up to 15-20ft, you could get by with a 1/4oz pretty well any time. Just depends on the individual body of water and conditions you are fishing.


----------



## Brine (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm no expert jig fisherman, but I found out a few things last season that I think will help me be more confident fishing them. First thing I learned is you have to fish the bait slow. Dragging it on the bottom, or small slow hops seem to be best for me, and if you think of what the bait is trying to mimic (the crawfish) that's how they move across the bottom of the lake. This isn't to contradict "swimming a jig, flipping or pitching a jig" which are different techniques all together, where you are often time fishing for a reaction bite. I'm talking about fishing off the bank along the bottom. I think alot of new jig fisherman work the bait too fast, and I was one of them. Once I slowed my presentation down to a crawl (literally), I started catching fish. Another issue for me was making sure I was fishing it in the right areas. For example, if I am fishing a long point, and i want to locate fish on the point, I'm not going to use a jig. In fact, I'm probably going to use a crankbait or a carolina rig first to locate the fish, unless I've seen something on the graph below the boat that says "Fish Here!" If I get bit on the crankbait or c-rig and can't get another bite on that presentation, then I pick up the jig and work the area I got bit very slow, and often times, I can catch another fish or 2 that way. The key is if I told myself I wanted to catch a fish on a jig, and started fishing it on the point, (IMHO) I would either be fishing the bait too fast, or I would be spending too much time fishing where the fish aren't. If I locate a point that extends out near the main channel of the lake, I always throw a jig in the area. If there are any irregular features (in the way of structure) with bait near bye I will throw a jig, because i have confidence that the area could, if not should, hold fish. Those fish that are often times innactive and can be picked off with the jig that might otherwise not chase down a fast moving bait. Sloooooow is the ticket, for me at least.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 27, 2009)

russ010 said:


> those are good jigs you picked up.. when you really get into jig fishing, let me know and I'll put you onto some custom jigs (the one's I use anyways).
> 
> As for trailers, I LOVE netbait paca chunks, and paca chunk seniors. They are also deadly by themselves on a shakey head jig.
> I also like using just a Yamamoto Twin Tailed Hula Grub on a stand up jig head... It gets expensive though, because those baits are usually only good for 2-3 fish... but sometimes the smallest branch on a tree can rip them up.



Thanks man! For sure I would let you know! Would love to try 'em here in Canadian waters. I heard about net bait but the durability is abit low but as long as it catches fish.



gunny146 said:


> Salmon Slayer I am so glad you asked about fishing jigs. I have always heard jigs are the deal, but have never had any luck with them. After reading this thread, I know I was fishing them totally wrong. I am going to a small lake this weekend and will try my hand at jig fishing. By the way there are a couple of good videos on youtube I found today after reading this tread. Good luck with the jigs.


Hey no problem. I always wanted to fish jigs properly but never really had much success.



LunaticFringeInc said:


> I jig fish a good bit, mostly flipping/pitchin. Being old school I use Pork of one type or another almost exclusively. Stumps, weed beds, rocky points and boat docks make for about 90% of my targets. While many prefer Black/Blue I have found Pumpkin or Watermellon to work better for me. I will also often times use a Chatter Bait with Pork as well when in heavy cover as opposed to trying to use a Spinner Bait or Crankbait. In fact for Sand Bass, one of my hottest lures this year has been a 3/16 Chatter Bait with the skirt removed and a smaller Fluke or Sassy Shad threaded on the hook instead. At anyrate check out YouTube as suggested this will give you a lot fo good info for the most park and at least get you started on the fast track. This is definitely a good bait to pull up some larger than average fish from your local fishing hole.


Thanks alot! For sure I would try this as well!



Brine said:


> I'm no expert jig fisherman, but I found out a few things last season that I think will help me be more confident fishing them. First thing I learned is you have to fish the bait slow. Dragging it on the bottom, or small slow hops seem to be best for me, and if you think of what the bait is trying to mimic (the crawfish) that's how they move across the bottom of the lake. This isn't to contradict "swimming a jig, flipping or pitching a jig" which are different techniques all together, where you are often time fishing for a reaction bite. I'm talking about fishing off the bank along the bottom. I think alot of new jig fisherman work the bait too fast, and I was one of them. Once I slowed my presentation down to a crawl (literally), I started catching fish. Another issue for me was making sure I was fishing it in the right areas. For example, if I am fishing a long point, and i want to locate fish on the point, I'm not going to use a jig. In fact, I'm probably going to use a crankbait or a carolina rig first to locate the fish, unless I've seen something on the graph below the boat that says "Fish Here!" If I get bit on the crankbait or c-rig and can't get another bite on that presentation, then I pick up the jig and work the area I got bit very slow, and often times, I can catch another fish or 2 that way. The key is if I told myself I wanted to catch a fish on a jig, and started fishing it on the point, (IMHO) I would either be fishing the bait too fast, or I would be spending too much time fishing where the fish aren't. If I locate a point that extends out near the main channel of the lake, I always throw a jig in the area. If there are any irregular features (in the way of structure) with bait near bye I will throw a jig, because i have confidence that the area could, if not should, hold fish. Those fish that are often times innactive and can be picked off with the jig that might otherwise not chase down a fast moving bait. Sloooooow is the ticket, for me at least.



I agree with you as well. I feel I fished them in wrong areas as well as fishing them wrong in general.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is pics of the Jigs and trailers I have.


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats a good start for yas I'd say ...Find ya a couple ya really like and fish em hard don't be going out and buyin everything you see that just confuse yas...Only thing I would buy would be some Paca chunk sr. they are super ...they tear up kinda easy but they do catch fish and its worth it...JIGGY


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 28, 2009)

jigster60 said:


> Thats a good start for yas I'd say ...Find ya a couple ya really like and fish em hard don't be going out and buyin everything you see that just confuse yas...Only thing I would buy would be some Paca chunk sr. they are super ...they tear up kinda easy but they do catch fish and its worth it...JIGGY



For sure! As long as they catch fish, thats my main concern. Durability won't be an issue because if they work I will practically stock up on huge amounts.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 28, 2009)

I really only use 3 colors... green, green and green pumpkin :lol: 

A lot of people use black and blue, but I have my best luck with a green pumpkin jig paired with a green pumpkin trailer with the tips dyed orange (if I'm mimicking crawfish). I pulled out a ton of fish this summer, and that's what all of the crawfish looked like here in Georgia... except for one lake where they are black and red.

Bubba made a good point about weight and depth... but even in 40' of water, I'm still using 1/4oz, no matter the wind or water conditions. I just let it do it's own thing. If the wind is up, 9 times out of 10 I'm going to throw into the wind and let the bait do what it wants to - I just keep in contact with it. When it's moving around and fluttering on it's own, I believe the bass thinks it's got caught up in the current and can't control it's movements.

If I do find fish on bottom in a channel that's 30-40' deep, I will tie on a 1/2oz jig and work it - but I work it slow. And in slow I mean I don't move it at all. I let the boat movement control the jig.

But - here are the best jigs (for me)... They are made locally here in GA, and I have yet to lose one. And I fish some HEAVY cover. https:www.gitbit.net -- my best colors are Fall Craw, Peanut Butter & Jelly, and Coffee if I'm mimicing Crawfish. If I'm going to mimic bluegill, I'll throw the Money color. I really only throw these baits when the water temps are < 55*


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 28, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I really only use 3 colors... green, green and green pumpkin :lol:
> 
> A lot of people use black and blue, but I have my best luck with a green pumpkin jig paired with a green pumpkin trailer with the tips dyed orange (if I'm mimicking crawfish). I pulled out a ton of fish this summer, and that's what all of the crawfish looked like here in Georgia... except for one lake where they are black and red.
> 
> ...



They sure make a nice bait. I favour the Green Pumpkin colors too myself. Most of the craws here are a similar color to that green pumpkin color with a slight bit of orange to it. Mostly like the Yum Chunk trailer that I have.


----------



## BLK fisher (Oct 28, 2009)

russ010 said:


> BLK fisher said:
> 
> 
> > russ010 said:
> ...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 24, 2009)

Something that hasn't been brought up yet: What kind of line are you guys using?

I've been a big fan of fireline for froggin, but I think I might go to a cheaper braid like the BPS brand for jig fishing..

What do you guys use? If you're using a braid, do you have a flouro leader?


----------



## fish devil (Nov 25, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Something that hasn't been brought up yet: What kind of line are you guys using?
> 
> I've been a big fan of fireline for froggin, but I think I might go to a cheaper braid like the BPS brand for jig fishing..
> 
> What do you guys use? If you're using a braid, do you have a flouro leader?



:twisted: 50lb Berkley Big Game for my pitching rod with no leader.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 26, 2009)

Sufix braid in 50lb. No leader usually..I'm trying to convince myself one isn't necessary.


----------



## poolie (Dec 6, 2009)

Russ, thanks for the lead on these jigs. I had not heard of these guys. I ordered a bag of them the other day and they showed up in the mail yesterday... very nice looking. Can't wait to get out on the water and give um a try.



russ010 said:


> But - here are the best jigs (for me)... They are made locally here in GA, and I have yet to lose one. And I fish some HEAVY cover. https:www.gitbit.net -- my best colors are Fall Craw, Peanut Butter & Jelly, and Coffee if I'm mimicing Crawfish. If I'm going to mimic bluegill, I'll throw the Money color. I really only throw these baits when the water temps are < 55*


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Dec 7, 2009)

Line?

Depends on situation for me. Pitching in brush or wood I generally use 20# fluoro. If I am in the thickets, or heavy matted vegetation in summer I might try braid.


----------



## jigster60 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ditto...JIGGY


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Dec 8, 2009)

We caught these yesterday on 3/8oz finesse jigs with large trailers. Weather was cloudy and calm air temp 38*, water temp 47*.
Sorry for the crappy quality, #1 camera phone is garbage, and #2 to get them off of phone, I took a pic of the pic with my webcam :lol: .

Jigs were made by all terrain tackle, and the trailers were hand pours (alot like the JD Baits big chunks). I was using a green pumkin jig and trailer, my bro was using black/blue jig with a black trailer. We lost a third one right at the boat. They were very light biters, near but not in wood cover.


----------



## ominousone (Jan 13, 2010)

With you being up in Canadia you must have a good smallmouth fishery nearby, so I will add this old school technique. Ball jig with a mr. twister tail. Dirt cheap, and effective. Just swim the jig. I love white w/white tail, and in upstate ny they seem to do well on an orange jig head with white tail. No skirt.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 13, 2010)

bAcKpAiN said:


> We caught these yesterday on 3/8oz finesse jigs with large trailers. Weather was cloudy and calm air temp 38*, water temp 47*.
> Sorry for the crappy quality, #1 camera phone is garbage, and #2 to get them off of phone, I took a pic of the pic with my webcam :lol: .
> 
> Jigs were made by all terrain tackle, and the trailers were hand pours (alot like the JD Baits big chunks). I was using a green pumkin jig and trailer, my bro was using black/blue jig with a black trailer. We lost a third one right at the boat. They were very light biters, near but not in wood cover.



I just saw this post again... next time you get a light bite like that, go to a lighter jig.. like 1/4 oz and if you think you are fishing it too slow, SLOW DOWN MORE... always puts bigger and more fish in the boat for me.

But then again, I use the lightest weights I can get by with - and I'll use a 1/8oz jig in 50+ foot of water... I do use 15# fluoro line and that helps it sink a little faster


----------

